# Need tips for pregnant goat!



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay yall... buckle up! 
February 7th I took in a Nigerian dwarf doe and her son born December 10th. They were in a nasty situation and needed to get out so I went and got them shortly after I was called. Once I arrived, I realized they were living with bucks. Back at home, I immediately drew blood and sent it in for a bio security screen and added a pregnancy test for her. Everything came back negative and they went for a checkup at the vet who also confirmed she wasn’t pregnant via ultrasound. Fast forward 30 days... I sent in another blood sample to confirm as she literally could’ve been bred the day I picked her up and that’s why the ultrasound and blood test came back negative. Got the new blood results back- she’s pregnant. I haven’t had a pregnant doe in 6 years... so now I need help. What pre natal care does she need? She also had her CDT... was that dangerous or harmful to babies? Deworming? I just don’t know what’s safe and what’s not and what she needs right now!! I will also schedule an appointment with the vet but I wanted y’all’s opinion too. Also- should she be kept with her son? He’s still nursing a little bit. How will that affect her milk for growing babies? She has lice, now I’m scared to do my usual treatment as I don’t know if it’s safe for pregnant does. She’s also very thin, was tiny when I got her. She’s now 40lbs. Anything is helpful! Thank you all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you use for lice?


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> Okay yall... buckle up!
> February 7th I took in a Nigerian dwarf doe and her son born December 10th. They were in a nasty situation and needed to get out so I went and got them shortly after I was called. Once I arrived, I realized they were living with bucks. Back at home, I immediately drew blood and sent it in for a bio security screen and added a pregnancy test for her. Everything came back negative and they went for a checkup at the vet who also confirmed she wasn't pregnant via ultrasound. Fast forward 30 days... I sent in another blood sample to confirm as she literally could've been bred the day I picked her up and that's why the ultrasound and blood test came back negative. Got the new blood results back- she's pregnant. I haven't had a pregnant doe in 6 years... so now I need help. What pre natal care does she need? She also had her CDT... was that dangerous or harmful to babies? Deworming? I just don't know what's safe and what's not and what she needs right now!! I will also schedule an appointment with the vet but I wanted y'all's opinion too. Also- should she be kept with her son? He's still nursing a little bit. How will that affect her milk for growing babies? She has lice, now I'm scared to do my usual treatment as I don't know if it's safe for pregnant does. She's also very thin, was tiny when I got her. She's now 40lbs. Anything is helpful! Thank you all.


The cdt is safe for pregnant does, you usually give it to the 30 days before kidding so the kids receive it, till they're old enough to get their own cdt shot.
For deworming I use Molly's herbal dewormer. There is two kinds one that has wormwood in it so it's not suggested to give it to pregos but there's a second kind that is safe for pregos. And it has worked wonders haven't had a worm problem since I started using it.
There's probably some other dewormers that aren't herbal that are safe for pregos but I like sticking to herbal because worms don't build resistance to the herbal wormer like they do for non herbal wormers. 
But whatever works best for you.
As for the baby she currently had he can be weaned and should be banded if kept with other females, unless you want more babies.
I use cylence for lice it works wonderfully and is safe for pregos and kids older than one week.
Hopefully that was a little helpful. Good luck


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok, what a ride you’ve Been on.
Yes, the CDT is fine. I use the blue ivermec pour on 1cc per 22 lbs down her top line (base of neck to tail) for the lice. Repeat a week later for the eggs hatching. It’s safe for preggos.
Make sure she gets either Replamin or Selenium/vit E gel monthly.
Good loose minerals free choice.
What’s her FAMACHA? If it’s good, try holding off till she’s 90 days but if not, ivermectin is safe for pregnant does. Do Not use Valbazen during pregnancy ever.
Make sure she gets lots of alfalfa it’s high in calcium.
The last month, I give human calcium gummies daily or tums.
Do the last hoof trim about 3 weeks before she’s due.
As for grain, I give a half cup a day till the last couple weeks to help with milk.
Wean the baby if you can


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok, what a ride you’ve Been on.
> Yes, the CDT is fine. I use the blue ivermec pour on 1cc per 22 lbs down her top line (base of neck to tail) for the lice. Repeat a week later for the eggs hatching. It’s safe for preggos.
> Make sure she gets either Replamin or Selenium/vit E gel monthly.
> Good loose minerals free choice.
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH!!!! This is so helpful. I really appreciate it


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> The cdt is safe for pregnant does, you usually give it to the 30 days before kidding so the kids receive it, till they're old enough to get their own cdt shot.
> For deworming I use Molly's herbal dewormer. There is two kinds one that has wormwood in it so it's not suggested to give it to pregos but there's a second kind that is safe for pregos. And it has worked wonders haven't had a worm problem since I started using it.
> There's probably some other dewormers that aren't herbal that are safe for pregos but I like sticking to herbal because worms don't build resistance to the herbal wormer like they do for non herbal wormers.
> But whatever works best for you.
> ...


Thank you!! The baby has already been castrated, that was one of the first things I did, lol. I really appreciate the advice.


----------

